# HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIRANDA!



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

<big>*OFFICIAL BIRTHDAY CHAT FOR MIRANDA!
*</big>
*~~:Happy Birthday:~~*




*~~:Happy Birthday:~~*
<small>^lolcrapcake^
</small>
To:
<big>*
<big>Miranda</big>*</big>
<big>*#Garrett*</big>

*neverbeenkrissed*

Gracieee x
Hunnybun
Sho76
Tiamiarioux
billabongchic987


And to Mirandaaaaa,

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Two sigs for you! ^__^











You can use both, one, or even none if ya don't feel like using them, have a great birthday! =3
</div>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3k9TNhTaP6g'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3k9TNhTaP6g' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/AyBFySXi6Cc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/AyBFySXi6Cc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
*<big><big>
WE NEED ATLEAST 20 PAGES =D</big></big>*


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy birthday! *blows whistle*


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 30, 2009)

: D HAPPPPPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. YOU SMELL LIKE A MONKEY... AND YOU LIVE IN A ZOO!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## AndyB (Jun 30, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Miranda! 
http://www.youtube.com/v/m44z-223UYE&autoplay=1


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday you old fart ;D


----------



## Miranda (Jun 30, 2009)

I LOVE YOU ALL!! I LOVE THE CARD AND I LOVE THE SIGS AND I LOVE THE CHAT AND I LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!

EVERYONE COME TO MY PARTY! http://xat.com/chat/room/63736026/


----------



## Princess (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I LOVE YOU ALL!! I LOVE THE CARD AND I LOVE THE SIGS AND I LOVE THE CHAT AND I LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EVERYONE COME TO MY PARTY! http://xat.com/chat/room/63736026/


You're welcome! ^___^ Enjoy your time!


----------



## Princess (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Princess (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

CRY, NUFF!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 30, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I LOVE YOU ALL!! I LOVE THE CARD AND I LOVE THE SIGS AND I LOVE THE CHAT AND I LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EVERYONE COME TO MY PARTY! http://xat.com/chat/room/63736026/


Of course anytime! Once a year that is. =D


----------



## Princess (Jun 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CRY, NUFF!


oh..okay..):
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
























</div>


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shizz, man .O.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2009)

Best. Party. Ever.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Best. Party. Ever.


agreed. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Best. Party. Ever.


Indeed, and it's still going on! =D


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 30, 2009)

My hands are so sore.


----------



## Princess (Jun 30, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> My hands are so sore.


xDDDDDDDDDDDDD
cuz u dance so much.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> My hands are so sore.


omg were you ma-nevermind.. o_o


----------



## MygL (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## rafren (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Miranda (Jun 30, 2009)

http://xat.com/chat/room/63736026/
PARTY!!!!!!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 30, 2009)

WOoowowowowowowo!!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mirandi


----------



## Conor (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Miranda ..And Garrett.


----------



## Rene (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday :')


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

My party is still going on, it goes till midnight tonight XD


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Miranda!

Have a happy one. =3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Miranda and Garrett!


----------



## Sapphireflames (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Garrett and Miranda!


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

OMGOMGGOMGOMGOMGOMGOGMGOMGOGMGOMGOGMGOMGOGMGOMGOGMGOM!
IT'S MIRANDA'S BIRTHDAY! LET'S ALL COUNT TO HOW OLD SHE IS! I START!!!!!!!!

1(NEXT PERSON SAYS 2)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> OMGOMGGOMGOMGOMGOMGOGMGOMGOGMGOMGOGMGOMGOGMGOMGOGMGOM!
> IT'S MIRANDA'S BIRTHDAY! LET'S ALL COUNT TO HOW OLD SHE IS! I START!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1(NEXT PERSON SAYS 2)


LOL 2


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

3 

And o course the party will continue


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

4

Yey, Party.. heh


----------



## Sapphireflames (Jul 1, 2009)

5


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

XArceus said:
			
		

> 5


6 LET'S KEEP THIS PARTY ROLLING!!!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

7!


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> 7!


8

why's it so quiet in here?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9!

Someone died or something.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10!

that's not good, I'll pm people so they can AT LEAST join the chat.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11!


----------



## Natalie27 (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

12


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

13


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

14, aerosmith rocks.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2009)

72!


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> 72!


73!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

=D I think that's a big jump. 0_o

Oh well. *Dances*


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

100! : D

kidding.. um, 15..


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm awake.

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sarah (Jul 1, 2009)

739.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny >.>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDEH I EFFIN LUFF YOU <3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2009)

DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A GANGSTER.

GOD <big><big><big>DAMN</big></big></big> IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A GANGSTER.

I'm going to leave to surf in around 20 minutes, I'll be back shortly after.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inoright?

ok, back on track.

16!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


74!

17!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2009)

Why are we counting?

I CAME HERE TO PARTY.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Why are we counting?
> 
> I CAME HERE TO PARTY.


That's in the chat.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Why are we counting?
> 
> I CAME HERE TO PARTY.


WE'RE COUNTING TO MIRANDA'S AGE!

18! THIS IS WHEN SHE BECAME AN ADULT!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

19

Woo..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

20


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> 19
> 
> Woo..


21!

 :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy: 

first one to post 22 after someone posts 21 get's 100000000000000000000000 bells.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 1, 2009)

22


----------



## Lewis (Jul 1, 2009)

23


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> 22


OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

WE'RE AT MIRANDA'S AGE!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

24 xP Kidding

Happy birthday, Hachi! (miranda)


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> 24 xP Kidding
> 
> Happy birthday, Hachi! (miranda)


25!


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

Stop making me older!!!!!!!!!! Stop at 22!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 1, 2009)

Keep going til she reaches 100 :O


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Keep going til she reaches 100 :O


That's a pretty high number. How bout 64?


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we already got there.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

>


Pretty funky cake you got there. I dunno if I want to eat it.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD
Yeah... I'm kinda worried about eating it.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same thing happens to your head if you eat it.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=O

I don't want Exorcist stuff happening to me!

*boycotts cake*


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 1, 2009)

happy b day guys! enjoy the day! (its also Canada day for me.)


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

keep celebrating people! ^___^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

KEEPIN IT LIVE


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

IIIIIIIIIII

WANNA ROCK AND ROLL ALL NIIIIIIIIIIGHT

AND PARTY EVERYDAY!


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> IIIIIIIIIII
> 
> WANNA ROCK AND ROLL ALL NIIIIIIIIIIGHT
> 
> AND PARTY EVERYDAY!


 <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">:gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidshake:  :gyroidshake:  :gyroidshake:  :gyroidshake:  :gyroidshake:  :gyroidshake:  :gyroidshake:  :gyroid360:  :gyroid360:  :gyroid360:  :gyroid360:  :gyroid360:  :gyroid360:  :gyroid360:  :gyroid360:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance: </div>

YA!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew smiley spam D=

http://xat.com/chat/room/63736026/

PARTY!


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2009)

woop woop<3


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> IIIIIIIIIII
> 
> WANNA ROCK AND ROLL ALL NIIIIIIIIIIGHT
> 
> AND PARTY EVERYDAY!


Don't do that to me and my assistant!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

CHAT GONE. D:


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> CHAT GONE. D:


Lol, ANDY SCREWED IT UP! O:<


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NYA! D:


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 1, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

awesome as ever Dubsy <3


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Miranda.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the T-Rex =D


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Miranda.


You didn't say happy bday in the xbox party


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sorry. I wasn't in a talkative mood.


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Miranda<3 !!


----------



## K-Dog (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't
It was that damn video. No idea what was happening.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 1, 2009)

OH WHY..o.....


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> OH WHY..o.....


wut


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2009)

Luckily we'll only have to get Jeremy's thread to 19 pages.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Luckily we'll only have to get Jeremy's thread to 19 pages.


Lulz, but it might go to like 30 pages, darn nubs, think Jeremy is oh so cool O:<


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kissass amirite?


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm cooler.
MAKE MY THREAD GET TO 20 PAGES OR YOU ALL GET WARNED! XDDD


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD I'M TRYING WITHOUT DUOBLE/TRIPLE/QUADRUPLE POSTING D=


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
: D


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Dun warn me k?
And once again, Yay! Happy Birthday


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey guys, you better give me a good thread and/or chatroom on my Birthday : D


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy birthday!
xD Heh...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> OH WHY..o.....


What the Hell is your problem?
Jealousy I take it.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

happy bday again miranda


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a little upset that's all nothing to cry about lmao.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just get over it


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey, no fighting in Sis's B-day thread! D=


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not fighting... I'm dancing!
Sorry if you can't tell the difference.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'm not fighting... I'm dancing!
> Sorry if you can't tell the difference.


I HAVE THE POWWWEEEERRRRR!!!


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

*break dances*


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> *break dances*


Wooo! Go Miranda!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'm not fighting... I'm dancing!
> Sorry if you can't tell the difference.


Well you dance weird .O.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*encourages*


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*breaks it down* woop woop


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2009)

*turns on my turn tables* BREAK IT DOWN! *plays turn tables*


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

*does the robot*

DOMO ARIGATO MR. ROBOTO


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

2 HOURS TILL MY BDAY IS OVER DX


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

COme on people!!
7 more pages to go


----------



## danny330 (Jul 1, 2009)

HaPpY bIrThDaY! =D


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

: O
7 more... kk


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

That's the spirit guys.
Woohoo


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

wheres the cake? >:  O


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> 2 HOURS TILL MY BDAY IS OVER DX


QUICK MIRANDA!  MOVE OVER HERE TO ILLINOIS AND THERE WILL STILL BE 3 hours left!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> wheres the cake? >:  O


There's a crappy cake on the first page xD Or there's Jas0n's crazy spinning one.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one on the first page screams "EAT MEH!"
xD
so ill take dat one


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm still worried about that spinning cake... 0_o


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'm still worried about that spinning cake... 0_o


LESS TALKING, MOAR MAKING 7 MORE PAGES!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might taste like paint though O:


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 1, 2009)

Man, too bad I missed her Bday....  I had to go to some amusement park and saw some dude with a Fred shirt... >_<


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...what...
*spits out*
xO


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Man, too bad I missed her Bday....  I had to go to some amusement park and saw some dude with a Fred shirt... >_<


It's still her Birthday though O:

Ricano: Lol, enjoy


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Man, too bad I missed her Bday....  I had to go to some amusement park and saw some dude with a Fred shirt... >_<


it's still my bday!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

And thus, we continue to PARTY!!!


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> And thus, we continue to PARTY!!!


we're only on page 15 xO
andy, start dancing


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

We have like an hour to get it to 20 pages!! D=


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> We have like an hour to get it to 20 pages!! D=


I KNOW YOU SAID THAT IN THE CHAT!!!


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2009)

*dances*


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 1, 2009)

MIRANDAS BIRTHDAY PRESENT FROM JEREMY



look in the smileys box!


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG I LOVE YOU JEREMY!!!!!!


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

*rips shirt off* Wooooo! Party!

I hate you Jeremy, no more lemon spam!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> MIRANDAS BIRTHDAY PRESENT FROM JEREMY
> 
> 
> 
> look in the smileys box!


l:< YOU'RE NOT BEATING MY PRESENT


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> *rips shirt off* Wooooo! Party!


OH GAWD! PUT IT BACK ON CRASH!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> *rips shirt off* Wooooo! Party!


EW MAN BOOBS DX


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

*Dances like a mutha *censored.3.0*a*
Come on, join in.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

WHOOOOOOOO
*grinds*


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> *Dances like a mutha *censored.3.0*a*
> Come on, join in.


John102  starts humping the soda machine

WHY WON'T THE LEMONADE COME OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> *rips shirt off* Wooooo! Party!
> 
> I hate you Jeremy, no more lemon spam!


things cannot be unseen now... o_e


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

You hatahs know you love it.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> WHOOOOOOOO
> *grinds*


Oh yeah  :smile:


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> You hatahs know you love it.









oh yeah crash, we sooooo love it.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

don't hate the lemons. PARTTTTTYYYYYYY


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 1, 2009)

ONLY 16 PAGES?  WHAT THE MATTER WITH YOU?!?!?


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ONLY 16 PAGES?  WHAT THE MATTER WITH YOU?!?!?


nou


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> *rips shirt off* Wooooo! Party!
> 
> I hate you Jeremy, no more lemon spam!


O_e
ROBERT! PUT YOUR SHIRT BACK ON YOUNG MAN!


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm one smexi beast.  B)


----------



## kalinn (Jul 1, 2009)

man boobs = <3 
hahah  jk.. 

happy birthday! 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at that six pack. it's delicious.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> don't hate the lemons. PARTTTTTYYYYYYY


No way.
That's only rob that's hating.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

2 moar pages guys!


----------



## kalinn (Jul 1, 2009)

party..?


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

LESS THAN AN HOUR TILL MY BIRTHDAY IS OVER! DX


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

2?
Counting fail. 3 pages silly.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

LESS THAN THREE


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> 2?
> Counting fail. 3 pages silly.


sorry, I'm on 20 posts per page so i was just doubling it.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

I'M 22...WOW.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I'M 22...WOW.


And awesome...
although, that's obvious. =D


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I'M 73...WOW.


We are all impressed that you've lived as long as you have, now stop gloating before I take your pet lemon away.  :r


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you end up banned...don't look at me >.> xD


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

We need more posts! Do I have to rip my pants off people?!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ONLY 16 PAGES?  WHAT THE MATTER WITH YOU?!?!?


Lol, that post was on the 17th page, lulz.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now, now, let's not get too excited, remember your blood pressure.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> We need more posts! Do I have to rip my pants off people?!


you'll just drive people away u bum


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probably end up leaving.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> man boobs = <3
> hahah  jk..
> 
> happy birthday!
> ...


That's Lol-ish, but at the same time, EWWWWW DX


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm providing a valuable service to TBT.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

No more nakedness please.
We don't know who we'll attract into here...
So clothes stay on... for now.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

what if i take my pants off? 
wait...nevermind, they're staying on.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> No more nakedness please.
> We don't know who we'll attract into here...
> So clothes stay on... for now.


Eh, we almost have 20 pages anyway, so going without the shirt was enough. B)


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2009)

1 more page!
*raves*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll cut up some lemons for ya!


----------



## kalinn (Jul 1, 2009)

shouldnt we have 22 pages!? 
cause like 22 birthdays... 22 pages...... 
...? 

OOOOOH OH DANG! 
im the 20th page person 
 :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

do the truffle shuffle *wooooo* 
it's almost jeremy's birthday!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> what if i take my pants off?
> wait...nevermind, they're staying on.


Nuuuuuuu, we don't need anymore stalkers D=


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> what if i take my pants off?
> wait...nevermind, they're staying on.


I had to speak too soon. >_<


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

BUT YAY!!
We did it.
We got to 20 pages, like she wanted.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

Twenty pages! *dances*


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> BUT YAY!!
> We did it.
> We got to 20 pages, like she wanted.


Yay! Now no one gets banned : D But... It wouldn't hurt to go ONE more page =0


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or two.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, gettig to 22 would be just.
For her. =D


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orite, TOO 22 people!


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So should I disrobe?


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :X


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me the signal. =D


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh, keep that for Miranda.  <_<


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No me.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

*Continues to dance*


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, k

Anyone up for...

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/bkMBVbEUd7o'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/bkMBVbEUd7o' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

A KILLA THRILLA NIGHT!?

*dances* :yay:


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wooooo!  
*dances*


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yus! *dances*


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Damn right Crash!
*Does the Thriller Dance*


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

YAY FOR MY BIRTHDAY!
wooooo 22 pages!!!!!!


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 1, 2009)

I thought Randi was 22, but according to her Title she is 44, so happy 44th birthday. =P


----------



## Thunder (Jul 1, 2009)

CUZ IT'S THRILLA!!!!!! THRILLA NIGHT!

YAY! 22 pages! ^-^


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2009)

Woo! 22 pages.
We did it =D


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> I thought Randi was 22, but according to her Title she is 44, so happy 44th birthday. =P


Blame Tyler.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't do it. :'(

And in staff tradition, whenever a topic gets to a special number, we lock it.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! for everything!! <3333


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

way to keep this open for people on the west coast gosh!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 2, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> way to keep this open for people on the west coast gosh!


Needs more East Coast only. o:


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 2, 2009)

*Crawls out of the abyss*

I'm here... must... celebrate... birthday... for longer...


----------



## Miranda (Jul 2, 2009)

YAY! DG opened it back up!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 2, 2009)

YOUR 23 NAO o:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> YOUR 23 NAO o:


minus uno


----------

